# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Fjalë kyç apo Fjalë kyçe

## kendobs

Ne anglisht eshte keywords si do te ishte e rregullte? - *fjalë kyç* apo *fjalë kyçe*. Pasi *fjalë* eshte gjinia femerore dhe po te merrej *kryesore* duhej te merrej *kyçe*

----------

